# Kaufberatung Alienware



## Coldfist (11. April 2010)

Hy,
wollt mal ein paar Meinungen hören... 
Will mir ein Alienware Notebook zulegen.
Dachte an das M15x (mit 4GB RAM,die 260M(1GB), i5 540M) dann komm ich auf 1568,- flocken ca. Da könnt ich mir eigtl direkt das M17x holen bin mit der Orginal Austattung besser Bedient aber zahlt halt 1648 ca.
Was meint ihr? 
P.S. Sind die Alienware Gutscheine von der Cebit noch Gültig wenn ja such ich noch einen könnt euch ja ma per PM melden falls ihr sie ehh noch rumfliegen habt.
mfg
Cold


----------



## siegfred110 (11. April 2010)

Im Alienware-Forum werden verschiedene Gutscheine (ich glaube 15 und 40%) angeboten. Aber die Leute wollen recht viel dafür haben. Angeblich gültig bis 01.05.2010.

Ich würde das M15x nehmen. Ist schon deutlich handlicher als das M17x. Das war mir vor allem viel zu schwer, mit über 6Kg.

Vom Preis her schwanken die Alienwares immer sehr stark. Ich würde versuchen einen Termin abzupassen, an dem es nicht ganz so teuer ist. Momentan ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Coldfist (11. April 2010)

Hey,
grad noch rumgesurft finde die M15x ESL Serie interresant und Preisgünstig gibts dafür irgendwelche auflagen für bestellungen? Weil ist wesentlich günstiger
mfg


----------



## Jakob (11. April 2010)

Ganz sicher das es überhaupt Alienware sein muss und nicht z.b. ein "normaler" mit Clevo Chassis?


----------



## Coldfist (11. April 2010)

Ich weiß das es überteuert ist aber bin auch ein großer Fan von dem Design und der Robusten Bauweiße! Dafür bin auch bereit "ein paar Mark mehr " zu bezahlen


----------



## Gothic1806 (11. April 2010)

An die ESL Angebote sind keine Auflagen geknüpft wenn sie noch gelten dann kannst du bestellen denn die normalen Preise sind zurzeit wirklich hoch . Zwischen dem M15x und dem M17x ist in der größe fasst kein unterschied und im gewicht naja kommt drauf an mich stört es nicht mein M17x jede Woche mit auf Arbeit zu nehmen  ( Bin auf Montage ) die Woche über . Von der Verarbeitung kann man nur begeistert sein ist robust ohne Ende .


Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

Das ist natürlich völlig überteuert rein von der Leistung her gesehen - ein 500-600€ PC wäre da stärker. 

Aber wenn es Dir so gut gefällt, kann man ja eh nix sagen: dann willst Du es ja kaufen 

Dir ist aber klar, welche Leistung es hat bzw. nicht hat?


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. April 2010)

Naja leistung hat es wie ein Einsteiger PC mit einer untertakteten 8800 GT  reicht immer noch für einiges ( M15X ) . Die leistung der 4870 M im M17x ist knapp unter einer GTS 250 Desktop also n wenig stärker .


Mfg


----------



## ole88 (12. April 2010)

und dafür gibst du geld aus? sry aber noch sinnloser kann man das geld nich zum fenster rausschmeisen.


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. April 2010)

ich kann und will halt nicht jede Woche meinen Desktop samt Bildschirm und zubehör mit zur Arbeit nehmen .
A: Ich wohn über die Woche in einem Wohnwagen .
B: Ist es auf der Baustelle ziemlich staubig .
C: Ist im besagten Wohnwagen kaum Platz .

Von daher ist die Anschaffung durchaus Sinnvoll und kein rausgeschmissenes Geld . Ich jedenfals kann neuste Titel mit ansprechender Grafik zoggn hab ein transportables Gerät was fast keinen Platz braucht zeig mir mal wie du das sonst bewerkstelligen kannst .


Mfg


----------



## Coldfist (12. April 2010)

Naja was mich bei den ESL angeboten start wundert:
Die Angaben stimmen nich wirklich vll weiß einer was:
    * Intel® Core™ i7 720QM => der Core stimmt ach net aber kann man wenigstens auswählen
    * 3GB DDR3 1067MHz => in Konfiguratior hat man direkt 4 GB DDR3 
    * 1GB NVIDIA GTSX 260 DDR3 Gratis Upgrade ! => im Konfigurator is die normale GTX
    * 320 GB Festplatte
    * 16x DVD R/W
    * 15.6” WLED HD+

P.S. Wie lang war bei euch die Lieferzeit? Weil laut Dell waren es 3-4 Wochen... is schon heftig!


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> und dafür gibst du geld aus? sry aber noch sinnloser kann man das geld nich zum fenster rausschmeisen.


 
*Hust* Core I7 980X.... 

btt.

Würd mir auch keinen Alienware nehmen....

Und wenn doch, dann einen mit ner mobilen 5870....


----------



## Coldfist (12. April 2010)

Deswegen kämpf ich noch mit mir ob den 15er mit der GTX 260 oder der 17er mit der 5870..


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

Coldfist schrieb:


> Deswegen kämpf ich noch mit mir ob den 15er mit der GTX 260 oder der 17er mit der 5870..


 

Dann stehts eh schon fest...^^

17er mit 5870....


----------



## Acid (12. April 2010)

also ich hatte auch ein aw m15x mit core i7 720qm und 260 gtx.... diese befindet sich etwa auf dem niveau einer 9800gt im desktopbereich... und auch der prozessor liefer ordentlich leistung....

verarbeitung wirklich top, und auch das display war wirklich hammer gut... und dafür gebe ich gerne 200euro mehr aus als bei clevo oder ähnlichem zu kaufen.


----------



## Coldfist (12. April 2010)

Lohnt es sich eigtl? Das HD Display zu nehmen bei dem 15er


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

HD Display? Wenn damit die Auflösung 1920x1080 gemeint ist, würde ich lieber darauf verzichten, das zieht nur unnötig Leistung und man sieht kaum einen Unterschied, eine niedrigere Auflösung tuts genauso.


----------



## Coldfist (12. April 2010)

Dacht ich mir auch bei der größe tut sich da nich wirklich was...
Wie Krass is eigtl der unterschied zwischen der GTX 260M und der 5870er? Weil find den 15er schon bissel transportabler!


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

Jo, der Leistungsverlust ist da sehr enorm.
Wenn ich dich doch noch vom Alienware abbringen kann:
Hier im Forum gibts ein Thread mit einem Notebook für 999€.
i7 720
5870
4gb
500gb 5400rpm

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...edion-akoya-x7811-hd5870m-i7-720qm-999-a.html
Ist ein Medion.


----------



## Coldfist (12. April 2010)

werds mir mal anschaun... nur bin überhaupt kein Fan von Medion hab mit der Marke bis jetzt so schlechte erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

Jo ich weiß, Medion ist auch nicht so meine Marke, gegenüber Alienware billig, aber dieses Gerät scheint sehr ok zu sein.


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. April 2010)

vorallem hat es ja im Test auch sehr gut abgeschnitte

und bedenke du bekommst VIEL mehr leistung für knapp 500€ weniger

da würde ich nicht lange drüber nachdenken müssen...


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. April 2010)

nee ich auch nicht...dieses Angebot ist der Hammer...und 500€ erspart kann man in einen schönen externen Monitor....Urlaub oder sonstiges investieren..!!!


----------



## kress (12. April 2010)

Mit dem Restgeld und noch ein bisschen mehr langts auch noch für ein Top Desktop Gaming Pc.


----------



## Jakob (12. April 2010)

Das stimmt. Ich halte auch überhaupt nichts von Medion, aber das Angebor ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich habe mit meinem MSI GT725 auch fast das gleiche Chassis und muss sagen es ist vllt nicht Alienware Niveau aber das Design ist super und auch allgemein ist die Verarbeitung nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Ich würd dir nur eins raten.
Kaufs dir 
Wenn es schon ein Notebook sein muss.


----------



## Acid (12. April 2010)

ich hatte bei meinem m15x die full hd auflösung gewählt und war sehr zufrieden, ich hatte auch sehr lange überlegt, war auch in etlichen foren aktiv... alien-forum.de z.b. moderator gewesen. Musst letztendlich aber du wissen....

das vorgeschlagene medio notebook, kommt designmäßig sowie qualitativ sicherlich nicht ans aw ran. Aber man bekommt leistung wo man bei aw 2k bezahlen würde. also wenn du die möglichkeit hast es dir anzuschauen machs auf jeden fall... ich hab vor kurzem ein medion akoya 1222 netbook geschenkt bekommen und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Coldfist (12. April 2010)

Nur wenn ich Medion höre streubt sich was in mir... hatte jetz kein Notebook von denen aber alles was ma so an Produkten von denen in der Hand hatte würd ich am liebsten gegen die Wand werfen.. weil die Verarbeitung sowas von schlecht war...


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. April 2010)

also ich hatte das medion akoya P6622 hier 

mit core i3 prozessor und arrandale plattform 

ich muss sagen das ding war top verarbeitet und auch ein super schnäpchen

naja musst du selbst wissen aber über 500€ mehr für weniger leistung zahlen wäre schon etwas sinnfrei


----------



## P37E (13. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht das Teil von innen aus auf jeden fall grosse Kontaktflächen zur Cpu und karte.
soll halt nicht das leiseste sein und der lüfter ständig präsent. wer gamen will interessiert sich aber nicht allzu sehr dafür. gibt ja noch die möglichkeit einen lüfterstand drunter zu bauen oder dein bauwagen einfach mal offen stehen lassen 

also für 999 bzw 949€ ist das gebotene wirklich der hammer!


----------

